# Know About the TCR Limited?



## pokechop77 (Aug 10, 2005)

My boyfriend tested a TCR Limited yesterday, and really enjoyed the ride, but we're having trouble finding a lot of information/reviews on it. Has anyone out there had any experience with this bike or know any thing useful about it? We found it at a decent price and he's seriously considering purchasing...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It is the same frame as the rest of the TCR series (except for the Advanced) with a slightly different parts mix. It seems to most resemble the TCR 2, and the frame is identical, so reviews of the TCR 2 should be pretty representative.

Hope that helps.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

pokechop77 said:


> My boyfriend tested a TCR Limited yesterday, and really enjoyed the ride, but we're having trouble finding a lot of information/reviews on it. Has anyone out there had any experience with this bike or know any thing useful about it? We found it at a decent price and he's seriously considering purchasing...



I found myself with the same dilemma before I ordered a TCR Limited.
I ,as the last post suggested, took advise from the TCR reviews.
All the TCR's have the same size and geometry.
Only with the Limited CF frame. The ride is more compliant.
If your serious about the Limited. 
Get it while you can with the good deal. Because the price for CF is only going up.


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

As a new TCR Limited owner, I can give it my absolute endorsement. 

My LBS was running closeout deals on all '05 Giant composites, TCR 3 especially. I was originally considering the TCR 3, but was able to get a discount on the Limited. It’s a tough choice between the two, as the frames and wheel sets are identical. The only difference in the Limited is that it comes with Ultegra 10.

Ultegra 10 is WORTH the extra bucks. The Limited shifts a lot quicker and smoother than my 105 equipped bike. The TCR composite series is just unbeatable for ’05 at the <2K price point. I’ve ridden 80 miles in two days and would go buy mine again, and maybe even pay retail.


----------



## pokechop77 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your advise. As it turns out, my b/f did buy the limited at a killer deal. He's really enjoying the ride.... Thanks again...


----------



## hellorobreese (Sep 18, 2005)

pokechop77 said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise. As it turns out, my b/f did buy the limited at a killer deal. He's really enjoying the ride.... Thanks again...



What sort of deal was it?

I'm in NYC and am currently trying to decide between an OCR composite and a TCR limited. I can't feel the difference, but the TCR with the Ultegra is about $300 more. 

The $1600 OCR is already more than I'd wanted to spend, but I fell in love with the ride, now I'm thinking about a $1900 TCR,

Does he love it?


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

My LBS was running the TCR 3 for 1445 and the TCR Limited was technically not on sale. As my wife and I were both buying, the owner cut us deal and let the TCR go for several hundred less and counted it as a used bike, even though I was the only one who had ridden it, so no sales tax plus a pedal credit. So for me it was less than the price of the TCR 3 w/sales tax.

TCR 3 and Limited has the same frame and fork. Should "feel" the same, as the wheel sets are the same too. Big difference from the '05 105 to Ultegra 10, worth the money. If you're riding more than one day a week, go ahead and spend the money. Good equipment makes the activity better. 

My only gripe is that I can't get the Aliante saddle adjusted where it doesn't crush me. It blows that it's got the highest rating on RBR so I assume it's an adjustment issue, but the sweet spot is tough to find for me.


----------



## Midway Sam (Jun 16, 2003)

The TCR Limited is the TCR2. The demand for the TCR2 was greater than Giant anticipated and they under-bought the Ultegra components for the bike. They wanted to continue the production run but Shimano could not supply them with Ultegra cranks or the Shimano wheelset so Giant substituted for the Xero wheelset and the Truvativ crank.


----------



## hellorobreese (Sep 18, 2005)

Midway Sam said:


> The TCR Limited is the TCR2. The demand for the TCR2 was greater than Giant anticipated and they under-bought the Ultegra components for the bike. They wanted to continue the production run but Shimano could not supply them with Ultegra cranks or the Shimano wheelset so Giant substituted for the Xero wheelset and the Truvativ crank.


so the Limited frame IS the same as the TCR composite 2? 
I found a specifications chart that said the limited frame is ALUXX SL aluminum and the carbon seems to be in just the fork and seat post
anyone know about this?

rr


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

The TCR limited is the same as the all the other composite TCR series, the entire frame is composite, plus the seat post and fork.


----------



## Midway Sam (Jun 16, 2003)

hellorobreese said:


> so the Limited frame IS the same as the TCR composite 2?
> I found a specifications chart that said the limited frame is ALUXX SL aluminum and the carbon seems to be in just the fork and seat post
> anyone know about this?
> 
> rr


Consult Giant's website...

http://www.giantbicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?model=11211


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting. I wanted the compact cranks. Shimano wheel set would have been nice though.


----------



## hellorobreese (Sep 18, 2005)

I know the TCR is SUPPOSED to feel quicker and racier. I just rode a TCR & OCR next to each other, and while I like both of them over everything else I've test ridden, I can't tell the difference between them. I'm going to grab the OCR C3 since l like the triple chainring. I want the 53 big ring, which is what I have already on my frankenstein messenger bike.

Now, I just need to find one that I can buy out of the box. I know how I test ride bikes and don't want the floor model.


----------



## pokechop77 (Aug 10, 2005)

hellorobreese said:


> What sort of deal was it?
> 
> I'm in NYC and am currently trying to decide between an OCR composite and a TCR limited. I can't feel the difference, but the TCR with the Ultegra is about $300 more.
> 
> ...



Hi,

He ended up grabbing it at about 1800. Yes, I understand it's really similar to the OCR composite. I don't know how much of a difference it makes, but I've always heard that Ultegra is worth the price differential. In any event, all I can say is that he loves it loves it loves it.....


----------



## Lemonhead (Mar 3, 2005)

Does anyone know the weight of a small TCR Limited? Or any size for that matter?


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

Not sure about the small.
But we weighed a Med in at about 19.5 pounds with pedals.
I'm sure the small weighs about 19.
I recently bought one and built it up with Campy centaur. and weight it at about 18.25.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

if anyone is looking for a killer deal on a TCR, some Performance stores have Giant TCR3's for $1249, plus join team performance and get 20% back on accessories or whatever else you need. That brings the cost of the bike close to $1k. That is a killer deal, especially since TCR Composite framesets sell for $750-850 even 2-3 years old on ebay.

However not many Performance stores have Giant's left as Performance and Giant parted ways during the summer, however as of two weeks ago, the Performance in Redwood City CA still had 3-4 TCR3s left. I was seriously tempted to pick one up as a beater bike.


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

TZL said:


> if anyone is looking for a killer deal on a TCR, some Performance stores have Giant TCR3's for $1249, plus join team performance and get 20% back on accessories or whatever else you need. That brings the cost of the bike close to $1k. That is a killer deal, especially since TCR Composite framesets sell for $750-850 even 2-3 years old on ebay.
> 
> However not many Performance stores have Giant's left as Performance and Giant parted ways during the summer, however as of two weeks ago, the Performance in Redwood City CA still had 3-4 TCR3s left. I was seriously tempted to pick one up as a beater bike.


Agreed, I paid $1600 for mine (less team perf. discounts) and still think it's a great deal at that price. I counted three as of last week on the floor of the Peformance here in Fort Collins, CO.


----------

